# Jigs and tools for making ukulele necks



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been working some jigs and tools to make ukuleles. Right now I'm just making the necks but am about to start the bodies as well. The first video I made was of a jig to quickly make the main shaft of the neck. In this one I'm continuing with the roughing out and then finishing it off. If I was only making one uke, it wouldn't take so long. But because I want to make them 5 at a time, it's been taking a long time to make/test/remake the jigs.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

omg so funny, i am doing the same thing, but i started with the bodies. i am researching different bending heaters, make or buy at this time... what size are you making? great jig ideas!

i must have missed neck #1 vid, will go back and find it. thanks, paul!


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Great! I'm making the soprano uke. I have the plans and a few templates ready for the tenor. Check out my video on bending irons:


----------

